# 190mm-Dämpfer in Slayer bis 2005?



## Smithy (8. September 2006)

Hallo Rocky-Gemeinde,

im alten Slayer (bis 2005) ist ja ein Dämpfer mit 185mm Einbaulänge verbaut. Habe mich gefragt, ob es passen und funktionieren würde bei Defekt einen (gängigeren) Dämpfer mit 190mm einzubauen. 

Vom Platz zum Stattelrohr ist ja noch etwas Luft, 5mm mehr müssten eigentlich gehen. Wie es sich auf die Kinematik auswirkt ist allerdings fraglich.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## bestmove (8. September 2006)

Hi Smithy,
zu der Dämpfer Angelegenheit kann ich dir leider nix sagen  aber ich sehe grade du fährst ne Pace am Slayer. Hatte auch schon überlegt mir die RC39 ans Element zu basteln aber ich bin nicht der leichteste und die soll nur bis 92Kg ausgelegt sein. Kannst du nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zu der Pace abgeben und vielleicht deine Gewichtsklasse nennen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (8. September 2006)

Erfahrungsbericht zur Pace RC41 ist kein Thema, ich wiege fahrfertig 75 Kilo...:

Wiegt wie angepriesen wirklich 1600g. und sieht toll verarbeitet aus. Hatte aber Einstiegsschwierigkeiten, die erste Gabel hatte im Carboncasting zwischen den Ausfallenden zu viel Spiel, ca. 4mm. Nach Umtausch hat die zweite ca. 1-2mm Spiel, was laut Händler ok ist und auch an den Naben liegen kann (Hügi 240). Mit probehalber eingebauten Hope-Naben war das Spiel weg. 

Wäre an sich nicht tragisch, Das Spiel wirkt sich aber brutal auf die Funktion aus. Bei geschlossenem Schnellspanner wird die Gabel logischerweise auf Passung zusammengedrückt. Das Spiel ist dann zwar weg, das gute Ansprechverhalten leider ebenso... Ich fahre momentan mit Spacern auf der Achse, um die Hügi-Naben auf Maß zu bringen. In dem Zustand funktioniert die Gabel perfekt: spricht gut an, federt sauber und sehr linear, Dämpfung sehr variabel, Steifigkeit voll im grünen Bereich.

Launch-Control funktioniert an sich gut, deaktiviert sich aber manchmal ohne Initialschlag selbsständig. Abhilfe schafft eine entsprechend hohe Auslöseschwelle.

Fazit:
Sehr gute Gabel, wenn man ein gutes Exemplar erwischt. Ich würde keine über den Versand kaufen, ein Ansprechpartner vor Ort ist hier Gold wert. Objektiv funktioniert eine Rock Shox sicher genauso gut oder besser, aber ich würde meine trotzdem nicht eintauschen.


----------



## bestmove (8. September 2006)

super, danke für deine Ausführungen. Ich werd wohl bei meiner Reba vorerst bleiben


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. September 2006)

Das mit dem 190 mm Dämpfer funktioniert definitiv nicht. Mein Bruder wollte seinen 185 mm Fox-Dämpfer gegen einen 190 mm von DT Swiss tauschen. Er ließ sich nicht montieren, war zu lang, auch wenn dies auf den ersten Blick erst mal anders aussieht. Nachfrage bei BikeAction: Es funktioniert nur mit dem eigens für RM produzierten Fox Dämpfer mit eben jenen 185 mm...

Gruß
Baxter


----------



## Smithy (8. September 2006)

Hi Nihil,

danke für die Info, auch wenns nichts das ist was ich hören wollte... 

Gruß nach Solingen, nach langer Zeit bin ich vor zwei Wochen nochmal die perfekten Singletrails dort gefahren, ist quasi meine alte Heimat.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. September 2006)

Nichts zu danken. Hätte dir gerne erfreulichere Infos zukommen lassen, aber wem nützt das? Hier in SG ist das Singletrailparadies, gut erkannt! 
Gruß
Baxter!


----------

